# Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Amongst Audiphiles (those enthusiasts most rabid for the Audi brand), there is perhaps no more whispered-about production car, no holier than holy than the legendary Sport quattro. The vaunted Audi and king of the original coupes was built as a homologation special. Basically, Ingolstadt had to build at least 200 of these cars in order to campaign them in Group B rallying according to FIA rules of the day. Further, it was important that Audi make a strong bid to make their all-wheel drive racer more than competitive with the mid-engine cars of the day being campaigned by their competitors, much to the delight of an expected 200 owners who could pony up the cash for such a super rare car. Driving such an exclusive and legendary Audi is generally the stuff of fantasy, so when Audi Tradition placed this pristine red example in front of us at a recent winter test drive event in Italy, the eyes popped out of the head and the tongue hit the floor. Who were we to argue?
* Full Story *


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*

George, Great write-up 
oh what it would be like to drive one of those.
A few years ago when Autothority had one of their import shows one of the 15 Green Sport quattro's did make an appearance. It was interesting to see all the VW/audi folks flock to the car and the import owners just thought it was old, ugly, and green.
It was such a rare site and i am pissed i didnt have my camera that day, i was too busy winning best of show though.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (VR6 NRG)*

I think that same guy as an RS2-powered UrQ being built up at NGP right now. At least I hear they have a Sport quattro.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_RS2-powered UrQ .

YES!!!!!


----------



## TheFASTEST (Apr 10, 2004)

this is car that i always want to have...they are too rare to own one...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*

George, having been so lucky to once have driven a Sport quattro myself - in fact, the very car before the one you drove, #127 - I just went back mentally when I read your description of your test drive. Suddenly I was just brought back two years, to the time when I drove #127.
Here I am, in the driver's seat of Sport quattro #127


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I think that same guy as an RS2-powered UrQ being built up at NGP right now. At least I hear they have a Sport quattro.

Yes that is correct.
Colin has a malachite green SQ.
Phil Ackley and Colin are building the Urquattro. Hopefully it'll be ready for Carlisle.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_George, having been so lucky to once have driven a Sport quattro myself - in fact, the very car before the one you drove, #127 - I just went back mentally when I read your description of your test drive. Suddenly I was just brought back two years, to the time when I drove #127.
Here I am, in the driver's seat of Sport quattro #127









That's wild they were one off of each other. Then again, the chances are pretty good at 200 cars.








Maybe I should have enlisted you for a counterpoint.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_
Yes that is correct.
Colin has a malachite green SQ.
Phil Ackley and Colin are building the Urquattro. Hopefully it'll be ready for Carlisle. 

I haven't met them yet, I've just seen the car on several occasions. Actually, I saw it first at the Pittsburgh Vintage Grand Prix years back. I liked the license plate so much, I created the website....
















I'd like to meet them and thank them on that... and maybe feature the cars.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*

I'll be at Carlisle. They might be as well (I have been talking to Phil and Colin via Email today about attending Carlisle) . If you will be there, you can't miss us. 
Otherwise I will see them in early May at Texas Motor Speedway. I'll let them know you stole their license plate.








James


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_ I'll let them know you stole their license plate.








James

I'll be at Carlisle on Saturday I expect, though I live about an hour and a half from NGP and in the DC area, so I'm hoping to chat with them about their cars at some point.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That's wild they were one off of each other. Then again, the chances are pretty good at 200 cars.









Only 167 cars were made for the street, George, the rest were rally cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (PerL)*

The Pollard book said 175 sold to private owners, 215 built in total.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_George, having been so lucky to once have driven a Sport quattro myself - in fact, the very car before the one you drove, #127

...which is now tainted with some bloody ugly stickers on the sides








Anyways;
Per is right on this one, it was 167 or 169 cars that were 'customer
cars' of the Sport quattro. BUT, all respect for an nice article!


_Modified by WAUOla at 4:09 PM 4-22-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (WAUOla)*

I'm not claiming I know more.







, but I appreciate the "all respect" thing...









Still, where I'm confused are the numbers printed in the book. You guys have another source on that number?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro ([email protected])*

My source is the "Limited edition quattro special issue" of the UK magazine "Audi Driver", where they have listed the origins of all the Sports. It says in this 20-year anniversary magazine that 164 cars were sold to the public (not 167 that I mentioned) while the rest were used as test cars, rally crs and parts cars. It even lists where the cars were sold to, and mentions that cars # 033, 035, 037, 039, 057, 058, 190, 198 and 208 were sold to USA. The first six cars here were red, cars 190 and 208 were white and 198 was green.
#128 (the one you drove, George) was originally sold to Switzerland and was built (finished) March 22, 1985.


_Modified by PerL at 5:19 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi’s Holy Grail – Driving the Legendary Sport Quattro (PerL)*

164 cars originally + 5 more sold in 1988 + the ones sold just recently by Audi (I think 3). Makes 172 or so.. plus/minus
I can't remember how many were sold by Audi a few years ago. George, you should look it up because if it was 6 then thats your 175.
James


----------

